# Raymarine Dragonfly



## Guest (Dec 23, 2019)

Hey all, Thinking of running a Dragonfly Pro 5 on my kayak. Probably more interested in the GPS function vs. depth sounder. Anyone have any opinions pro/con? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

mike_parker said:


> Hey all, Thinking of running a Dragonfly Pro 5 on my kayak. Probably more interested in the GPS function vs. depth sounder. Anyone have any opinions pro/con? Thanks in advance.


I can’t speak to the Raymarine, but I did run a Hook 5 with the Standard Mapping chips in my kayak and that works fine. I had a sunshade that I found on Amazon on the Hook 5.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2019)

BobGee said:


> I can’t speak to the Raymarine, but I did run a Hook 5 with the Standard Mapping chips in my kayak and that works fine. I had a sunshade that I found on Amazon on the Hook 5.


Thanks Bob, I'll give the Hook 5 a look.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

My bro in law runs the new raymarine on his jon yacht and I will say that new transducer is awesome. We could see pot holes on the lake and could see the fish in 30’ of water. If I was in the market, I’d definitely get the new Raymarine


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

I run the Raymarine Dragonfly Pro 7 with the Navionics Platinum Plus software. It’s been a great combination so far.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Do you plan on doing the scupper mount?


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I’ve been running a Pro 5 for about 8months on my skiff. Everything works great so far. The only “issue” I’ve had is for some reason the GPS take a while to lock in. I think the issue might be that I turn it on when I launch and I’m running 25mph a few minutes after so it might not have time to lock on. It does have an issue all the time though. Most of the time it locks on pretty quick. The transducer performs very well. I ended up running it through the hull after breaking the transom mount through use.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2019)

GaG8tor said:


> Do you plan on doing the scupper mount?


Yes


----------

